# routeur freebox hd



## chdud (20 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un G5 avec lequel je suis connecté en ethernet sur une freebox HD, le mode routeur est activé. Là où ça coince, c'est que je veux mettre mon G4 en réseau avec une connection internet wifi avec un D Link et là, rien à faire, je ne vois pas le G4 de mon G5 et il n'y a apas de connection internet possible à partir du G4. J'ai dû râter quelque chose mais je ne vois pas trop quoi... Merci à ceux qui pourront m'apporter de l'aide.


----------



## fpoil (20 Janvier 2007)

euh le dlink est connect&#233; &#224; l'ordi ? c'est un point d'acc&#232;s? une cl&#233; usb wifi ?

le wifi de la freebox est-il activ&#233; sur la console de free?


----------



## chdud (20 Janvier 2007)

Oui, le d link est connect&#233; au G4, c'est une cl&#233; USB wifi, le wifi de la freebox est activ&#233; chez free (sur le site de free). Qu'entends tu par "c'est un point d'acc&#233;s?


----------



## drs (20 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un a déjà évoqué ce pb devant moi.

D'après ses dires, il n'y a pas de communication possible entre un poste connecté en wifi et un en filaire sur la freebox HD. Il doit surement y avoir un blocage entre les deux réseaux.

Meme si j'ai du mal à y croire, j'ai tendance à lui faire confiance, c'est un ingé de chez 3com.
Mais techniquement, ceci est tout à fait possible!

Alex


----------



## maousse (20 Janvier 2007)

C'est que ton ing&#233; chez 3com n'a pas su configurer son r&#233;seau. &#199;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien pour moi.

Donc, on recommence, sur la console de gestion freebox :
mode routeur activ&#233;
wifi activ&#233;

R&#232;gle tes deux macs en dhcp sur l'interface r&#233;seau concern&#233;e (ethernet pour le G5, airport pour le G4)
ton g5 r&#233;cup&#232;re une adresse ip et se connecte &#224; internet (c'est le cas actuellement)
pour ton G4, si tu ne vois pas le r&#233;seau wifi, indique le nom de r&#233;seau explicitement pour le rejoindre, free a mis en place r&#233;cemment le masquage de ssid (nom du r&#233;seau), et le mot de passe qui va bien.
pour ton module dlink, les r&#233;glages se font dans quel genre d'interface, les pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau standard sur mac os x, ou une application diff&#233;rente, sp&#233;ciale &#224; dlink ?


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

le probl&#232;me c'est que je vois le r&#233;seau wifi depuis le G4. le voyant est au vert partout sauf internet et r&#233;seau. Pour le FAI, on a l'impression que &#231;a veut connecter mais sans jamais arriver jusqu'&#224; 100&#37;. Pour le Dlink, les r&#233;glages se font par les pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau du mac. Est ce qu'il ne faut pas r&#233;diriger les ports sur le site de free?


----------



## béber1 (21 Janvier 2007)

Bien-s&#251;r qu'on peut se connecter en filiaire ET en Wifi. &#199;a fonctionne parfaitement chez moi.

En reprennant les bases :
As-tu donn&#233; un nom &#224; ton reseau wifi (sur ton interface de configuration Wifi (chez Free))?
Une cl&#233; WPA (TKIP+AES) ? plus pratique et s&#233;curis&#233;e qu'une quelconque cle Wep... 
Choisi un canal, le "6" par exemple.

Ta cl&#233; wifi est-elle bien reconnue de ton G4? (menu pomme->A propos de ce Mac->Plus d'infos->Materiel/USB ou R&#233;seau...) apparemment oui, puisqu'il y a des voyant verts....


----------



## drs (21 Janvier 2007)

Apparemment, je n'ai pas compris la question. Evidemment qu'une connexion simultanée ethernet/wifi est possible. Mais ne disait-il pas qu'il ne voyait pas un ordi depuis un autre dans cette configuration?
Avez vous essayé l'échange de fichier entre un poste wifi et un poste ethernet sur une HD?

Alex


----------



## Lordjem (21 Janvier 2007)

Je confirme qu'il est tout à fait possible de communiquer entre deux poste même si l'un est en wifi et l'autre en ethernet !

Reste à savoir quel genre de communication tu veut entreprendre. Soit une relation client /  serveur web par exemple et dans ce cas si un serveur web est installlé sur une de tes 2 machines tu tape l'ip de l'autre machine dans safari par exemple pour y accéder !

Après si tu veut faire du ssh en console tu tape ssh nom_dutilisateur@ip

etc... pour le vnc, où les échange fichiers c'est pareil avec les appli approprié !

J'espère que j'ai bien compris ton problème sinon tiens pas compte de mon message 

@+


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Bien-sûr qu'on peut se connecter en filiaire ET en Wifi. Ça fonctionne parfaitement chez moi.
> 
> En reprennant les bases :
> As-tu donné un nom à ton reseau wifi (sur ton interface de configuration Wifi (chez Free))?
> ...



Oui, j'ai bien donné un nom à mon réseau wifi sur le site de free. Ce nom, je le vois depuis mon Ga. Les deux diodes du dlink usb sont au vert. La clé wifi est bien reconnue. J'ai une clé WPA, tout est au vert sur mon G4 mais impossible d'accédcer au net!!! Je ne comprend rien. C'est quoi l'embrouille!!


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2007)

ce n'est pas une histoire &#224; la c... de canal, en effet les interfaces wifi utilise des canaux pour communiquer (1 &#224; 13) et il suffit de ne pas &#234;tre ssur le m&#234;me canal pour avoir des pb :

donc sur l'interface wifi de free, regarde sur quel canal est configur&#233;e la freebox hd,

pour le dlink, c'est plus probl&#233;matique car je ne le connais pas, mais tu n'as pas du install&#233; un soft pour le configurer? c'est quoi le mod&#232;le exact ?

ps : si c'est un produit usb tu as a coup sur install&#233; des drivers et tu as obligatoirement un utilitaire de configuration :

dans pref systeme, tu n'aurais pas une icone D wireless adaptator?


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ce n'est pas une histoire à la c... de canal, en effet les interfaces wifi utilise des canaux pour communiquer (1 à 13) et il suffit de ne pas être ssur le même canal pour avoir des pb :
> 
> donc sur l'interface wifi de free, regarde sur quel canal est configurée la freebox hd,
> 
> ...



sur l'interface de free, je suis bien sur le même canal (le 11). Le dlink, c'est unDWL-G122. J'ai installé le soft mac osx (la même version). Et dans préférence système, j'ai effectivement cette icône.


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ce n'est pas une histoire à la c... de canal, en effet les interfaces wifi utilise des canaux pour communiquer (1 à 13) et il suffit de ne pas être ssur le même canal pour avoir des pb :
> 
> donc sur l'interface wifi de free, regarde sur quel canal est configurée la freebox hd,
> 
> ...




 J'ai aussi mis net barrier en mode sans restriction. Ce ne serait pas un problème de configuration sur le mode routeur de la freebox, sur le site de free?


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2007)

chdud a dit:


> sur l'interface de free, je suis bien sur le même canal (le 11). Le dlink, c'est unDWL-G122. J'ai installé le soft mac osx (la même version). Et dans préférence système, j'ai effectivement cette icône.



et donc à priori tu utilises ce programme de configuration (en double-cliquant dessus) pour la config de ta clé? et pas par les pref reseau?

ici le manuel pages 14-15


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> et donc à priori tu utilises ce programme de configuration (en double-cliquant dessus) pour la config de ta clé? et pas par les pref reseau?
> 
> ici le manuel pages 14-15




j'ai essayé sur les deux en fait mais rien de fonctionne


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2007)

un tuto pour installer une cl&#233; usb wifi

ici aussi


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> un tuto pour installer une clé usb wifi
> 
> ici aussi



le problème est que j'ai le logiciel "connection à internet " qui se lance et me dit "pas de connection à internet... et là, je sens la patate...


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> un tuto pour installer une clé usb wifi
> 
> ici aussi



J'ai ces deux capture d'écran :


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2007)

apparemment ton ip sur adaptateur ethernet  est bonne, tu es connect&#233; et le signal est &#224; 100&#37;

lorsque tu doubles cliques sur adaptateur ethernet et que tu vas dans l'onglet tcp/ip, tu es configur&#233; comment ? via dhcp ? as tu saisi les dns de free pour voir en te mettant en manuel ?


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> apparemment ton ip sur adaptateur ethernet  est bonne, tu es connecté et le signal est à 100%
> 
> lorsque tu doubles cliques sur adaptateur ethernet et que tu vas dans l'onglet tcp/ip, tu es configuré comment ? via dhcp ? as tu saisi les dns de free pour voir en te mettant en manuel ?



Je suis en utilisation avec une adresse manuelle


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2007)

dns free saisie ?


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> dns free saisie ?



oui, j'ai essayé avec les différents DNS de free sans résultats...


----------



## béber1 (21 Janvier 2007)

excusez-moi si il me manque quelques trucs, vu que je n'ai lu la discussion qu'en diagonale.

IP manuelle...

Comme il y a 2 ordis au moins dans ton reseau local, la Freebox doit :
-avoir la fonction routeur d'activée, (simple par défaut, sans configuration -pour le moment- et adressages IP ou MAC particuliers) -
Dans la config Wifi du panneau de configuration Freebox :
Je mettrais le canal 6, pour ne pas avoir de lézard (chez moi c'est comme ça.)

Préférences Système-->Reseau
et tu dois alors avoir dans ton Mac une configuration (par défaut pour l'instant, encore) :
-via DHCP.
Il ne doit y avoir AUCUN PARAMÈTRES dans l'onglet PPPoE !

Choisis simplement *"Adaptateur Ethernet en1"* et -->"Via DHCP" dans l'onglet TCP/IP et c'est tout, tu enregistres comme ça.
Tout au plus tu actives Appletalk.

Essaie.


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> excusez-moi si il me manque quelques trucs, vu que je n'ai lu la discussion qu'en diagonale.
> 
> IP manuelle...
> 
> ...




 Je vais essayer et pourquoi 6 et pas 11? C'est juste une question...


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> excusez-moi si il me manque quelques trucs, vu que je n'ai lu la discussion qu'en diagonale.
> 
> IP manuelle...
> 
> ...





 Voilà ce que j'ai à l'écran sur le site de free :


----------



## béber1 (21 Janvier 2007)

OK.
Enregistr&#233;?
Pour la config Wifi de la Freebox as-tu choisi le canal 6? Enregistr&#233;?
_(pour le canal 6, je n'en sais rien. Je sais seulement que c'est un canal standard, donc assez partag&#233;...Mon anciene Freebox V4 l'avait "par d&#233;faut".)_

&#192; la suite, est-ce que *tu as red&#233;marr&#233; ta freebox* ?
pour qu'elle prenne en compte les nouveaux r&#233;glages.

Par ailleurs, as-tu pass&#233; sur tes 2 ordi sur des configurations "ethenet"(G5) et Adaptateur Ehernet (G4 -Cl&#233; wifi USB) -->Via DHCP?

L'onglet *PPPoE* estil bien vierge? et non actif?


----------



## chdud (21 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> OK.
> Enregistré?
> Pour la config Wifi de la Freebox as-tu choisi le canal 6? Enregistré?
> _(pour le canal 6, je n'en sais rien. Je sais seulement que c'est un canal standard, donc assez partagé...Mon anciene Freebox V4 l'avait "par défaut".)_
> ...


Oui, j'ai rebooté la freebox,j'ai enregistré, le g5 est en ethernet et l'adaptateur ethernet pour le g4 les deux via DHCP, l'onglet est vierge donc non actif, ça comence à vraiment me les briser. Le seul hic, c'est que je vois régulierement sur le g4 le logiciel "connection internet" qui se lance et qui me dit que je n'ai asp rentré de numéro de téléphone (je ne vois pas ce que ça vient faire là...


----------



## béber1 (21 Janvier 2007)

Il faut avancer pas-&#224;-pas.
Freebox configur&#233;e, reboot&#233;e OK
Configs sur Mac en DHCP OK.

G5 OK? a-t-il re&#231;u une adresse IP par la freebox? Est-il lui au moins connect&#233; au Net? 
_(Qu'il y en ait au moins 1 sur 2 !!)_

Pour connexion Internet qui s'active, je ne sais que te dire.
Normalement, c'est quand on utilise un *modem interne* ou une configuration *PPPoE*.

Tu devrais verifier dans les *Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me* de ton G4--*Reseau-*-<Bouton "*Afficher*" -->*Configuration des ports r&#233;seau*--> tu d&#233;coches tout, &#224; l'exceptiion de ton *Adaptateur Ethenet en1*
Comme &#231;a il n'ira pas voir ailleurs.

Mets, si tu veux dans l'onglet TCP/IP, les DNS par d&#233;faut :
212.27.32.176
212.27.32.177

Si ce sont ceux de ta r&#233;gion, et enregistre comme &#231;a.

Tu dois recevoir dans les secondes qui suivent une adresse IP dans le genre
*192.168.0.xx*
Si tu la re&#231;ois, c'est bon, la Freebox t'as d&#233;tect&#233; et t'atribue une IP dynamique (et non manuelle/fixe) de r&#233;seau local.

Si non...


----------



## drs (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

Juste une petite précision sur les canaux.

Nous utilisons, pour le wifi, les canaux de 1 à 13, qui correspondent à des plages de fréquences.
Ceux qui sont très souvent utilisés sont le 1, le 6 et le 11 car ils ont la faculté de ne pas se recouvrir. Ce qui veut dire qui si ton voisin a une borne sur le canal 1, tu te mets sur le 6 ou le 11 pour éviter les interférences.

Dans le cas d'un grand nombre de borne (hotels par exemple), les canaux utilisés sont 1,5,9 et 13 car ils ont de petites surfaces de recouvrement.

Voila pourquoi 1,6 et 11 sont très souvent utilisés par défaut.

Alex


----------



## chdud (22 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Il faut avancer pas-à-pas.
> Freebox configurée, rebootée OK
> Configs sur Mac en DHCP OK.
> 
> ...


Le G5 est effectivement connecté au net et ce depuis le début, ça ne coince qu'avec le G4. Il a une adresse ip. Pour le reste, je vais essayer de décocher à l'exception de l'adaptateur ethernet. Pour ce qui est des DNS, je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir en mettre si l'adresse ip est attirbuée automatiquement. On peut en mettre deux sinon? Je crois que j'ai résussi à avoir une adresse ip automatique mais sans jamais pouvoir me connecter. Je pense que la ******* vient de ce "connection internet". Je vais voir ça à tête reposée et je te tiens au jus. Merci encore.


----------



## chdud (23 Janvier 2007)

bon, rien n'y fait, c'est l'horreur!!!!


----------



## chdud (24 Janvier 2007)

Personne ne peut m'aider? vraiment?


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2007)

Chez moi config un peu pareille ça fonctionne nickel.
Pourquoi t'as pas laissé l'adresse de la Fbx en 192.168.0.254 ? ca n'a certainement pas d'importance mais ça me fait tout bizarre  
T'as mis quoi comme genre de protection du réseau chez Free ?
Moi j'ai mis une bête clé Wep (oui je sais, on peut la casser fastoche, et tout et tout. Mais je ne connais personne qui a réussi)
Paske je trouve bizarre sur ta copie d'écran : Encrytion : TKIP et Authentication : Unknown.


----------



## béber1 (24 Janvier 2007)

pourquoi  l'adresse de la Fbx en 192.168.0.254 ? oui pourquoi...
Moi perso, je la mettrais en .1 par habitude des routeurs, et parce que &#231;a marche chez moi sans probl&#232;me, en WPA, et tout...
J'ai simplement mis le Freeplayer &#224; une autre adresse que le .1

Sauf que je n'ai pas de cl&#233; wifi USB D-Link, et je n'ai pu me confronter &#224; ce genre de configuration.

Invit&#233; a raison :
Pourquoi "Unknown"?
comme lui, tu devrais finalement mettre une simple cl&#233; WEP.

Par ailleurs, dans ta config Airplus D-Link sur ton G4, o&#249; mets-tu ta cl&#233; WEP ou WPA pour l'authentification? Dans quelle fen&#234;tre? par le Bouton "Open Profile Drawer"? Est-elle bien enregistr&#233;e dans le trousseau

Comme dans tes copies d'&#233;cran ton G4 poss&#232;de une adresse IP, il semble donc que tu doit pouvoir surfer et faire de l'echange de fichier via le r&#233;seau local.
Pourquoi &#231;a bloque? Est-ce que ton Firewall est activ&#233;? 
(*Pref syst&#232;me--> Partage->"Coupe feu"*) D&#233;sactive-le okazo&#249;.
Active le partage de fichier pour le r&#233;seau local pour voir.
Comme Connexion Internet s'active (bizarre mais bon...), regarde s'il n'y a pas un protocole de connection en plus du modem interne et du VPN :




et si tu peux te connecter par l&#224;...???

Y a-t-il une mise &#224; jour de cette cl&#233; wifi sur le site de D-Link &#224; faire...
De loin, c'est difficile &#224; piger ton truc...


----------



## chdud (24 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Chez moi config un peu pareille ça fonctionne nickel.
> Pourquoi t'as pas laissé l'adresse de la Fbx en 192.168.0.254 ? ca n'a certainement pas d'importance mais ça me fait tout bizarre
> T'as mis quoi comme genre de protection du réseau chez Free ?
> Moi j'ai mis une bête clé Wep (oui je sais, on peut la casser fastoche, et tout et tout. Mais je ne connais personne qui a réussi)
> Paske je trouve bizarre sur ta copie d'écran : Encrytion : TKIP et Authentication : Unknown.


En fait, j'ai essayé les deux : 192.168.0.254 et 198.162.0.1, ça ne change rien... J'ai mis une clef soit disant plus fiable en WPA mais je ne sais pas pourquoi l'authentification reste ne unknown...


----------



## chdud (24 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> pourquoi  l'adresse de la Fbx en 192.168.0.254 ? oui pourquoi...
> Moi perso, je la mettrais en .1 par habitude des routeurs, et parce que ça marche chez moi sans problème, en WPA, et tout...
> J'ai simplement mis le Freeplayer à une autre adresse que le .1
> 
> ...


Peut être qu'un clef WEP est la solution, je ne sais pas... L'adresse de le freebox était en .1 et ça ne marchait pas plus. La clef WPA se trouve dans les préférences système, tout en bas, quand je clique sur le "D" de D-LINK et par le bouton effectivement  de "open profile drawer". Rine ne me propose de l'enregistrer dans le trousseau et je ne sais pas comment faire çà. Le fire wall est à priori désactivé, le partage de fichiers est activé. Par contre il y a "netbarrier" et je ne sais pas si c'est pas celui-là qui fout la merde mais comment le désactiver? 3connection internet" ne s'active plus, j'ai réglé le problème. Je vais essayer la clef wep et je vous tiens au jus. Merci?


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2007)

Tu ferais bien de désactiver Net Barrier avant tout. Et ensuite redémarrer et après tu reviens nous dire ce qui se passe.


----------



## fpoil (24 Janvier 2007)

192.168.0.254 ou 192.168.0.1, peu importe dès lors que ton système est cohérent (cad que l'ip de la passerelle dans les configurations réseau correspond bien à l'ip de la freebox)

sinon, le mieux serait tout d'abord de tester sans netbarrier (comme le dit invité) et sans cryptage d'aucune sorte, aucune clé,  histoire de progresser par étape  

par élimination, on trouvera où cela cloche


----------



## chdud (25 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> 192.168.0.254 ou 192.168.0.1, peu importe dès lors que ton système est cohérent (cad que l'ip de la passerelle dans les configurations réseau correspond bien à l'ip de la freebox)
> 
> sinon, le mieux serait tout d'abord de tester sans netbarrier (comme le dit invité) et sans cryptage d'aucune sorte, aucune clé,  histoire de progresser par étape
> 
> par élimination, on trouvera où cela cloche



L'ip de la passerelle, on l'a où? Sur mon nouveau IMac, je suis configuré en automatique, ce n'est pas là que ça foire? Quant à désactiver netbarrier, je ne vois pas comment faire...


----------



## fpoil (25 Janvier 2007)

netbarrier


----------



## chdud (25 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> netbarrier


Oui, effectivement, j'ai vu ce post mais j'ai netbarrierX3 et j'ai beau éplucher le manuel, je ne trouve rien de similaire...


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2007)

Le manuel de la version X3 est là. Il est parfaitement explicite pour désactiver la fonction firewall :
"Sans restriction
Dans ce mode, il n'y a aucune restriction ; le Firewall dIntego NetBarrier X3
permet alors l'envoi et la réception de toutes les données réseau. Avec ce
réglage, c'est comme si le Firewall était désactivé."


----------



## chdud (25 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Le manuel de la version X3 est là. Il est parfaitement explicite pour désactiver la fonction firewall :
> "Sans restriction
> Dans ce mode, il n'y a aucune restriction ; le Firewall dIntego NetBarrier X3
> permet alors l'envoi et la réception de toutes les données réseau. Avec ce
> réglage, c'est comme si le Firewall était désactivé."


bon, eh bien c'est ce que j'ai fait et... nib!!!


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2007)

Même à distance c'est gonflant ce truc !
Tu peux passer par l'installeur et le désinstaller ?


----------



## chdud (25 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Même à distance c'est gonflant ce truc !
> Tu peux passer par l'installeur et le désinstaller ?



Je l'ai mis à la corveille avec ses fichiers attachés mais c'est pas forcément la meilleure des choses à faire je pense... J'ai fait quelques copies d'écran, au cas où...


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2007)

C'est dans la console Wifi de Free qu'il faut que tu changes des choses !
Pour l'instant tu n'es plus connecté à la Fbx !


----------



## chdud (27 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> C'est dans la console Wifi de Free qu'il faut que tu changes des choses !
> Pour l'instant tu n'es plus connecté à la Fbx !


 YES!!! C'était la solution.... ça marche , par contre j'ai des problèmes de déconnections intempestives alors que le DLink ne se trouve pas bien loin de la freebox... Merci pour ces idées auxquelles on ne pense pas forcément...


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## nikolo (29 Janvier 2007)

change de canal depuis la console wifi de free pour voir , cela resoudra peut &#234;tre ton probleme.


----------



## chdud (29 Janvier 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> change de canal depuis la console wifi de free pour voir , cela resoudra peut être ton probleme.


OK, n'importe lequel de 1 à 11 alors?


----------



## nikolo (29 Janvier 2007)

yep ! ou en auto


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux aussi activer la fonction "canal automatique" chez moi c'est de loin le plus efficace. 

Edit : grill&#233;


----------



## chdud (29 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Tu peux aussi activer la fonction "canal automatique" chez moi c'est de loin le plus efficace.
> 
> Edit : grillé



J'ai beau le mettre en auto ou sur n'importe quel autre canal, ça coupe très régulièrement... En auto, il ne repère même pas le signal!!!


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2007)

Comme à chaque fois, je réponds la même chose :rateau: 
un pont ethernet y'a que ça de vrai


----------



## chdud (29 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Comme à chaque fois, je réponds la même chose :rateau:
> un pont ethernet y'a que ça de vrai


Moi, je pense que ce "D-LINK, c'est de la merde, tout simplement!!! J'ai un net gear qui fonctionne vraiment nickel sur un vieux PC et ça ne coupe jamais...


----------



## béber1 (29 Janvier 2007)

j'osais pas l'dire...


----------



## chdud (29 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> j'osais pas l'dire...


Sinon, quel genre de clè USB wifi irait bien pour ce genre d'usage? Y en a t il des fiables?


----------

